# Phd for Pastoral position?



## Damon Rambo (Dec 26, 2009)

Some churches, at least in the Southern Baptist Convention, have begun listing a PhD. in theology as requirement for Senior Pastor. Don't get me wrong: there are only a few.

What say you? Typically an M.Div. has been the norm: those capable of doing a PhD. are a vastly smaller group, than those able to complete an M.Div. Do you think this level of education is helpful in leading a flock, or is this an unnecessarily high expectation, that should be reserved for Seminary Professors?


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 26, 2009)

It is just more of the church trying to look like the world (think academia this time). While there is nothing wrong with a pastor having a Phd or a DMin. To make either a requirement is serious overkill. 

Oh, wait, I just found out I'm wrong. Turn to III Timothy 21:56 and you will find it listed as a qualification for eldership. How did I miss that?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 26, 2009)

In my experience as an unemployed first-timer looking for his first call most churches are looking for a man with a Ph.D, 25 years worth of experience, with about 4 kids, and at least 25 years old (no more than 35).


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 26, 2009)

I could see a congregation with a slew of associate pastors requiring a PhD for the senior pastor. You know, 500-1000 members. 3 associates, etc. The senior pastor as the 'preaching minister' or the 'administrative pastor'. But for MOST CASES (read 99%) it is out of line to require something like that!


----------



## Curt (Dec 26, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> In my experience as an unemployed first-timer looking for his first call most churches are looking for a man with a Ph.D, 25 years worth of experience, with about 4 kids, and at least 25 years old (no more than 35).



I remember that time very well.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Dec 26, 2009)

I've seen worse than that. There was a mega church in a town were I lived that listed qualifications such as:


Must have a PhD or DMin and only from certain schools!
Must have had salary of six figures at previous church!
Previous church must have averaged more than 2000 on a Sunday morning!
Must have had written and published at least 2 books!
Et al!
Well, they got him! And there church has been declining ever since!


----------



## Damon Rambo (Dec 26, 2009)

How about listing it as "PhD. _Preferred_". Is this different than saying "Seminary degree preferred?"

Also, is a PhD level of education overkill for Ministry, or is it just the requirement that is wrong?


----------



## markkoller (Dec 26, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> In my experience as an unemployed first-timer looking for his first call most churches are looking for a man with a Ph.D, 25 years worth of experience, with about 4 kids, and at least 25 years old (no more than 35).



...and able to work for minimum wage....


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Dec 26, 2009)

This is an unnecessarily high expectation that should be reserved for seminary professors. A senior pastor (with associate and/or assistant pastors under him) ideally would have a ThM/MA, but a doctorate as a requirement for the job is asking too much, in my opinion. Normally men do not do their ThD/PhD in theology in order to pastor a congregation, obviously.


----------



## cih1355 (Dec 26, 2009)

A person doesn't need a Ph.D in order to become a pastor of a church. Requiring someone to get a Ph.D. in order to become a pastor is like requiring someone to get an M.Div. in order to teach children the Bible.


----------

